# Rats? Chipmunk? Squirrel



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Just as I am leaving for a few days, I discover someone chewed the hell out of half my garage doors' threshold ?

Assume rats, the went for a bag of birdseed inside.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ever happen to anyone and advice?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Get a junkyard cat.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks like a rat to me. I would recommend some of those enclosed, rat size, bait boxes, and some bait. The good boxes have posts that prevent the rodent from dragging the bait out of the box (in case you have pets).


----------

